# Florissant fitting



## bgec (Jun 23, 2008)

:help:What’s the procedure for testing a Florissant fitting e.g. not working is it the ballast or the capacitor or the starter the lamp please how do you test these buggers I was always taught to change lamp don’t work change starter still don’t work sorry mate you need a new fitting bad I know but it’s a cruel world thanks guys


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I always replace everything, that way the thing you didn't replace does not go bad six week later. Then I say to offer a warranty we have to replace ballast lamps and starter ect.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

When working on any ballasted fixture, be it HID or fluorescent, if it needs something other than a lamp, it's getting the whole "kit". Like Bkessler rightly points out, when the thing you didn't replace this time around fails in the near future, you're going to look like an idiot for "not fixing it right" the first time. Customers don't understand that you did replace the bad part last time, now a different part is bad. They want the thing fixed so that they don't have to worry about it anymore. 

I understand that not everyone takes this approach to servicing fixtures, but this is what I find works best for me. If, for instance, you were employed as a factory electrician mindful of department budgets, it may be worthwhile to replace just pieces and parts instead of the whole kit when the fixtures need servicing.


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

The only way I know to test the little buggers is to have a control group that you know works.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

How the ell o youse guys spell fluorescent ? your really murdering the king"s English . Or am i missing something?... Starters and Caps are from the 1940's in Colorado USA for fluorescent fixtures. Actually I've only seen starters... If you want to check and instant start electronic ballast take one of the hot leads to the lamp holder and see it you get an arc to ground. Rapid start, just change parts till it works.


----------



## bgec (Jun 23, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> When working on any ballasted fixture, be it HID or fluorescent, if it needs something other than a lamp, it's getting the whole "kit". Like Bkessler rightly points out, when the thing you didn't replace this time around fails in the near future, you're going to look like an idiot for "not fixing it right" the first time. Customers don't understand that you did replace the bad part last time, now a different part is bad. They want the thing fixed so that they don't have to worry about it anymore.
> 
> I understand that not everyone takes this approach to servicing fixtures, but this is what I find works best for me. If, for instance, you were employed as a factory electrician mindful of department budgets, it may be worthwhile to replace just pieces and parts instead of the whole kit when the fixtures need servicing.


So no one really knows how to test the individual parts then it’s not just me lol
Or is there someone out there who knows the method


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bgec said:


> So no one really knows how to test the individual parts then it’s not just me lol
> Or is there someone out there who knows the method


It's not so much knowing or not knowing how to test the other items. It has to do with the fact that even if they test good today, they're at least as old as the part that failed, and they're likely on their way out too.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> It's not so much knowing or not knowing how to test the other items. It has to do with the fact that even if they test good today, they're at least as old as the part that failed, and they're likely on their way out too.


We do the kit,lamp ,ballast,ignitor on every repair if it isn,t a bad lamp.Grainger sells 120volt to 480 volt multi tap ballast repair kits,lamp included.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

I' ve never seen a modern ballast that requires an ignitor. If an old fixture has an ignitor, in my experience, it can be eliminated by a simple rewiring of the lampholders.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

k2x said:


> I' ve never seen a modern ballast that requires an ignitor. If an old fixture has an ignitor, in my experience, it can be eliminated by a simple rewiring of the lampholders.


A high pressure sodium sure does. I think you're thinking about the starter used on the old fluorescent.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> A high pressure sodium sure does. I think you're thinking about the starter used on the old fluorescent.


Right, I was speaking of florissants.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

It's the new 'English'. I have long since given up on posts and talk to folks that can't speak and spell their own language. I guess I am just too old and the 'new linguistic teaching fads' just drive me crazy.

Hip hop cool dudes favoured by the chattering music classes spouting unintelligible English and just plain lazy ,can't be bothered to learn idiots that want it all for no effort just get the old juices boiling. Sorry lads about the rant. Just can't help myself.

Frank


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

frank said:


> It's the new 'English'. I have long since given up on posts and talk to folks that can't speak and spell their own language. I guess I am just too old and the 'new linguistic teaching fads' just drive me crazy.
> 
> Hip hop cool dudes favoured by the chattering music classes spouting unintelligible English and just plain lazy ,can't be bothered to learn idiots that want it all for no effort just get the old juices boiling. Sorry lads about the rant. Just can't help myself.
> 
> Frank


If you feel the need to see a perfect example of this, I will show you something written by one of my Godsons that just graduated high school in an urban area. I have a hard time following some of his letters.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Random

Lets share please.

You should see some of the Time Sheets and such that I come across. Cant' believe some of them.

To a great extent the media is to blame. Ever listened closely to those 'sports jocks' on radio and TV.

Examples such as 
1. 'he writ it on this piece of paper.'
2. 'it was done perfect'
3 'it was mine to use while I lent it'


and then -
'
1 'it's like (query) me - exasperated. It's like what?
2' it were placed over there. '

And the list goes on. Save me someone please.

Frank


----------



## alland13 (Jul 14, 2008)

"axed" instead of asked is my favourite, cant blame the kids though, most of the teachers are thick nowadays. Florissant is quite a good one from a spark though :laughing:


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

I like to search ebay for misspelled items. I bought a vintage gutair and a bunch of florescent ballasts that were not showing up in normal searches. I do notice however that others also search for misspelled items.


----------



## Trimix-leccy (Dec 4, 2007)

using 'of' instead of 'have' is my pet bug-bear......eg "I would of done it sooner..."

Frank.....I bet you use punctuation in your text messages as well, don't you?? { I *do* }

Went to see my 'baby' get her B.Sc [Hons] yesterday [proud father.isn't the half of it, we were surprised she didn't get thrown out of high school!!!!!!:laughing:] I proof read her dissertation...technical content was over my head but the grammer and spelling were dire; She said no body really cared so I said "*I f?*&^% well care, now do it right":thumbup:*


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

Florissant is a town out west of Colorado Springs at 38°56'16"N 105°17'22"W.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

itsunclebill said:


> Florissant is a town out west of Colorado Springs at 38°56'16"N 105°17'22"W.


Not much of a town but there might be a couple of florissant fixtures sitting on a bar stool in the one bar if it's still open. Gas prices are going to make a bunch of ghost towns again.


----------



## itsunclebill (Jan 16, 2007)

I thought the fixture was the lady in the pizza place


----------

